# The Secret of a Successful Programming Language? A Really Great Beard



## TechSocial (Dec 20, 2011)

Why do some programming languages take over the world while others wallow in obscurity?

Read More


----------



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

I think I'm going to have to grow my beard out a bit...


----------



## Ent (Apr 11, 2009)

TechGuy said:


> I think I'm going to have to grow my beard out a bit...


Herald the birth of the Cermak language...


----------



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

I like that sound (and look) of that! :up:


----------



## ckphilli (Apr 29, 2006)

So that's the secret...I only have a goatee, time to go all in...


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Mike you forgot your hat.


----------



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

Now I'm looking classy!


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Well your need a tux, top hat, cane and gloves to be classy. Plus added points if you tap dance and sing.


----------



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

I've got not talent when it comes to dancing or singing, but given enough time, I'm sure someone here can make it look otherwise.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Take up Ballroom Dancing. 

My younger brother and his wife took the classes for some time to learn it and had lots of fun.


----------



## loserOlimbs (Jun 19, 2004)

CERMAK looks like something a programming language would be named...


----------

